# Übersicht über aktuelle "Styles ?



## Terrabug (29. November 2005)

Hi,
mich würd mal intressieren ob es sowas wie ne Übersicht über die ver. "GFX"-Stile gibt.
Also : Vekstostyle,Grunge etc. etc.
So mit ner Beschreibung was genau die ausmacht.
Google,Suche und co. haben wahrscheinlich mangels aussagekräftiger Suchbegriffe bisher keinen Erfolg erzielt  
Ich bin für jeden Tipp wo man sich in so etwas genauer einlesen kann dankbar  


greets


----------



## _chefrocka (29. November 2005)

Also hier gibt es schon einmal ein paar verschiedene Vector-Styles.
Überhaupt kann ich *Crossmind.net* nur empfehlen. Aber warte mal ab, andere User haben bestimmt auch ein paar gute Tippz.


----------



## Terrabug (29. November 2005)

Das is doch schonmal was richtig verwertbares. Danke


----------

